
Apple's Strategy to Save iPad: Turn It into a PC - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2016/03/21/can-the-ipad-revitalize-the-tablet-market/
======
yomly
Can you do things like download on the iPad nowadays?

The iPad always felt like a poor (rich)man's laptop when you couldn't do
things like download files from webpages.

~~~
dalacv
Puffin Browser integrates with dropbox. It also has a "mouse mode" that lets
you drag / drop / flash (if you need it).

~~~
evilduck
Documents.app lets you download to their own app sandbox and move files
between iCloud Drive and other cloud services.

------
roflchoppa
iOS is great for most people, but I figure most people on this site are
"power" users, and desire more options with the hardware.. I just want OSX on
a tablet. kinda like
[http://www.modbook.com/modbookpro](http://www.modbook.com/modbookpro)

------
dalacv
One thing I've never understood is why there is no mouse or trackpad
integration with iOS. It's the one thing that is keeping me from going 100%
iPad all day long. I don't like picking my hands up. Is Apple doing this on
purpose to force developers to design their software that way?

~~~
pier25
My theory is that Apple does not want to be seen as trailing behind Microsoft

